# Aqualizer 32 band vst plugin



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Aqualizer is a free, open source, 32-bands parametric equalizer with the possibility to turn on or off any amount of bands up to 32. It allows the peaking frequency to be entered at will and the band width can be adjusted by turning a knob. Each band has a range of -12dB to +12dB, as has the gain slider. Aqualizer also comes with the Go-function, which logarithmically spreads the frequencies between fMin and fMax over the active bands. This allows for precisely setting the range of the bands without having to do lots of calculations by hand.

KVR: Aqualizer by RJProjects - Details


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> Aqualizer is a free, open source, 32-bands parametric equalizer with the possibility to turn on or off any amount of bands up to 32. It allows the peaking frequency to be entered at will and the band width can be adjusted by turning a knob. Each band has a range of -12dB to +12dB, as has the gain slider. Aqualizer also comes with the Go-function, which logarithmically spreads the frequencies between fMin and fMax over the active bands. This allows for precisely setting the range of the bands without having to do lots of calculations by hand.
> 
> KVR: Aqualizer by RJProjects - Details


Thank you.

I am running this now FabFilter Pro-Q - Equalizer Plug-In VST VST3 AU AAX RTAS AudioSuite

however I am not brand loyal. It would be nice if this used less resources. I don't think it has the ability to set shelves though which I do use. I will check it out, thanks.


----------

